# Help!!!!



## Varig8 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have so much hair algae growing entwined in my moss that it isnt even visible anymore!! It isnt growing anywhere else on any other plants. Any suggestions?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Judicious applications of Excel or peroxide 9dilute) have been known to help.

What are your lighting details?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

are you sure it's hair algae? It may also be cladophora, which is another beast altogether....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Try Amano Shrimp. You need to put tons of them in there but they will eat all of it and be able to separate out the algae from the plants. They are amazing!!!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Amanos (and Neocaradina species) also make nice snacks for many fish species. 
Otocinclus cats, SAEs and Mollies all eat certain types of algae, as do Florida Flag fish - but each of these species has its own caveats, and I don't think any of them eat Clado (which, I thought was the same thing as Hair Algae)...

At any rate, these things can help, but the best thing is to make some adjustments so that the algal growth is minimized.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 27, 2008)

my cherries take care of my algea.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As with other, similar cases, details are needed. Only then can we form an accurate picture of what's going on. Herbivores and regular dosing of Excel can help, but the real and lasting solution is a solid fertilizing plan coupled with the proper amount of co2 and so on.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> As with other, similar cases, details are needed. Only then can we form an accurate picture of what's going on. Herbivores and regular dosing of Excel can help, but the real and lasting solution is a solid fertilizing plan coupled with the proper amount of co2 and so on.


dido we need info please


----------

